# Hollowway's 10 string OAF build thread



## Hollowway (Oct 12, 2010)

Let's kick off the build thread with some pics of Tom Drinkwater's (Oakland Axe Factory) 10 strings of badassery he's making for me. But first, specs:

27-30" scale
Tuned C#1 - A4
Maple neck, poplar body wings.
Rounded body sides and HS (like in the 9 string he did)
Bloodwood FB and pup covers with maple FB binding
Bloodwood cavity cover
Custom Villex fanned pups
Trans black stain


----------



## JamesM (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Empryrean (Oct 12, 2010)

This looks promising :3


----------



## BR10N (Oct 12, 2010)

I love the wood you chose! Those Villex pups will do great- especially on the low end. BTW, that Blood Wood FB is looking awesome!

Keep us posted! I wanna see how that beast looks!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 13, 2010)

ah i was wondering when we were going to hear more about yours. glad to see its in the works! my mouth is watering just reading the specs. thats really interesting about the bloodwood pup and cavity covers. i havent even seen hardly any wood pup covers and certainly never bloodwood. its going to look really nice against the black!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 13, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> ah i was wondering when we were going to hear more about yours. glad to see its in the works! my mouth is watering just reading the specs. thats really interesting about the bloodwood pup and cavity covers. i havent even seen hardly any wood pup covers and certainly never bloodwood. its going to look really nice against the black!



Yeah, ever since I joined SSO I've found I like bass designs more and more, and this, with the wood pup covers and the bridge so close to the butt of the guitar, will look very bass like.


----------



## Necris (Oct 13, 2010)

Bloodwood fretboard with maple binding. 
This thing should look and, more importantly, sound amazing when its completed.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 13, 2010)

My wrist is hurting just looking at it. I can't deny it looks good though. DANG that bloodwood!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 13, 2010)

a) awesome design
b) wtb moar pics of the fretboard
c) trans black stain?? yes please
d) is the neck 1 piece? if so no wonder it has 2 truss rods and 3 bars.
e) are they graphite?
f)


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 13, 2010)

It looks great so far!


----------



## narrocks (Oct 13, 2010)

sexy as hell


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm salivating all over the keyboard


----------



## Durero (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweet!!!

I agree with previous comments about the fretboard and pickup wood - lovely.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 13, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> a) awesome design
> b) wtb moar pics of the fretboard
> c) trans black stain?? yes please
> d) is the neck 1 piece? if so no wonder it has 2 truss rods and 3 bars.
> ...


 
Yeah, that's a single piece neck with 3 carbon fiber rods. When he does his bamboo necks he doesn't use the carbon fiber, because it's stiff enough as is (with the 2 truss rods). I love the way Tom makes these. He makes it look so easy. You can see how he's got the production process dialed in to keep costs down.

And the FB that was there was actually used for the cavity cover. It was a little too narrow for the FB, and the maple binding would have been too thick, so he's got a new one on order to allow the maple binding to stay down around 1/4".


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, that's a single piece neck with 3 carbon fiber rods. When he does his bamboo necks he doesn't use the carbon fiber, because it's stiff enough as is (with the 2 truss rods). I love the way Tom makes these. He makes it look so easy. You can see how he's got the production process dialed in to keep costs down.
> 
> And the FB that was there was actually used for the cavity cover. It was a little too narrow for the FB, and the maple binding would have been too thick, so he's got a new one on order to allow the maple binding to stay down around 1/4".


 
Indeed, I just noticed the pencil marks on the fretboard to make the pickup covers. 

Gotta love bloodwood... I really want to make a black Loomis, but with a bloodwood fretboard/headstock.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 26, 2010)

Update! Tom got the bloodwood board slotted and put the maple binding on it! The guy makes it looks so effortless!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 26, 2010)

Looking good, psyched to see the final product


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 26, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Looking good, psyched to see the final product



Thanks, man, me too. I have no idea how long it's going to take to adapt to an extra low and high string and a fan, but it's gonna be fun finding out!


----------



## Durero (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice 

I'll bet you won't even notice the fan after a week or two.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 26, 2010)

was it fretted already? seems to have some glue on the fret slots... if so, I demand pics!
pics of the guitar next to it would be cool too


----------



## unclejemima218 (Oct 26, 2010)

need moar! looks awesome!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 26, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> was it fretted already? seems to have some glue on the fret slots... if so, I demand pics!
> pics of the guitar next to it would be cool too



No that is just dust my friend.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 26, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> pics of the guitar next to it would be cool too



Yes! Who among you owns said guitar? SPEAK NOW!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 2, 2010)

Update! It's getting close...


----------



## BR10N (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, man! Those inalys are O_O
AWESOME! Gonna look really cool with the finsh for sure!


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Nov 2, 2010)

It's....beautiful.......


----------



## Durero (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow looking great!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 2, 2010)

I was just talking with Tom back and forth on email. I was initially a little worried about the access around the lower horn, but he said he hadn't finished carving the horns, so it'll have awesome access. I can't wait!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 21, 2010)

Feast your eyes!!! Tom just sent me these this morning. I am SO pumped to play this thing. I know I'm biased, but this is just beautiful. At this point its got 3 coats of lacquer, and he's going to put several more on...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovin' the inlay


----------



## TimSE (Nov 21, 2010)

that is epic lush!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 21, 2010)

ummmm, holy shit??


----------



## Evil7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah thats really nice.. artistic


----------



## BR10N (Nov 21, 2010)

Now that's a 10 string! Love that stain! It looks killer with the binding!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 21, 2010)

This looks killer dude! I love the inlay and the finish


----------



## Durero (Nov 21, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 21, 2010)

the black stain looks amazing with the bloodwood. Should look even better when the pickups are in place.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 2, 2011)

Update! Does this guy do amazing work or what? I'm unbelievably excited to get this!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow. Gorgeous finish man. I can't wait until I'm at that stage of the game!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

O_O

That is so incredibly nice looking.


----------



## TheWreck (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn! that guitar is beautiful! the black stain look freakin' good!

Wood pickup covers=WIN!

Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 2, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Wow. Gorgeous finish man. I can't wait until I'm at that stage of the game!


 
I can't wait to see yours either! It's going to be a whole new level of  with all that bubinga!


----------



## BR10N (Jan 3, 2011)

O.O Whoa.


----------



## darren (Jan 3, 2011)

That's looking pretty awesome! What kind of bridge is going on there?

The body looks so small! I hope it balances well!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 3, 2011)

darren said:


> That's looking pretty awesome! What kind of bridge is going on there?
> 
> The body looks so small! I hope it balances well!


 
Just this bridge he makes and puts the saddles on like on BR10N's:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/129480-new-10-string-pics-3.html

As to the balance, yeah I have no idea about that. I haven't got a hot clue how I'm going to play the thing so I suppose I'll figure it out in time.


----------



## Dimensionator (Jan 3, 2011)

...Holy FUCK.That's one of the coolest finishes I've ever seen, hands down.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't wait to see this finished man. I love the body style and pretty much every other spec you went with.


----------



## ra1der2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Whoa man, you are building an entire fleet of epic axes my friend  Looks amazing!


----------



## vansinn (Jan 11, 2011)

Ouch! that's what I call a sexy thang! 
Never cease to amaze me.. the change from plain woods into finish.
Good thing we aren't neighbours, or you'd feel those sullen eyes of envy, haha


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 11, 2011)

^Haha, and then you'd hear me flail on it and feel much better! 
Since BR10N's is essentially done I'm hoping mine isn't far behind. And it was done in screaming fast time! It looks like I'll get this one before my S7 or BRJ, both of which were ordered looong before. This one only took like 4ish months. (The S7 will be about 9 total months and the Rico Jr over a year).


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 12, 2011)

You might want to sit down for this.... New pics!


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, those pickups and the fretboard make the whole thing really pop. Looks amazing!


----------



## Durero (Jan 12, 2011)

Fantastic! What a beauty


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 12, 2011)

I expected the guitar to look 10x better once the pickups were installed... Still wasnt ready for THAT.

That things makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside just from looking at it.


----------



## BR10N (Jan 12, 2011)

That looks amazing! You must really be pumped to play it now, Hollowway!


----------



## Van (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry sir, but this guitar is too awesome.
I'm going to have to confiscate it


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 13, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Wow, those pickups and the fretboard make the whole thing really pop. Looks amazing!


 
Yeah, that did come out well, huh? I sent Tom an email to see what he would think of making bloodwood knobs to replace the black ones. Normally I don't go for wood knobs, and I can't tell if that would be too much, or cool. Thoughts from you guys?


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 13, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, that did come out well, huh? I sent Tom an email to see what he would think of making bloodwood knobs to replace the black ones. Normally I don't go for wood knobs, and I can't tell if that would be too much, or cool. Thoughts from you guys?



I think it'd look great!
Are the two bottom strings super close together at the first couple frets or will that be fixed when the retainer gets put on? Is yours even getting a retainer?


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 13, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Is yours even getting a retainer?


 
Yeah, it will. He just hasn't put it on yet.


----------



## XEN (Jan 13, 2011)

Holy crap that is gorgeous!


----------



## midian (Jan 13, 2011)

man, this is just sick looking, some amazing work right here!


----------



## kmanick (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow!  That's one of the most original and coolest looking guitars I've seen in a long while.
I don't know if I could get my head around 10 strings but this in a 7 would be just as nice.
You've got quite a few nice pieces incoming.
Still no BRJ???   No way? really


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 13, 2011)

kmanick said:


> Wow!  That's one of the most original and coolest looking guitars I've seen in a long while.
> I don't know if I could get my head around 10 strings but this in a 7 would be just as nice.
> You've got quite a few nice pieces incoming.
> Still no BRJ???   No way? really


 
Yeah, no BRJ. Last I heard was that it was in paint (when I ordered a Black Friday special). So I'm hoping soon, but I stopped holding my breath. My S7 should be shipping out at the end of the month, and hopefully I'll get this OAF in the next few weeks as well.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 13, 2011)

really nice looking axe, i must say that the pickup covers are not to my taste, but that's irrelevant.

what's your gauge set? it seems that the highest string is really really thin judging by the extra brass plate above the saddle?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 13, 2011)

I giggled like a little school girl when i opened this page today.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2011)

I kinda think you should stick with the black knobs. As it is, the wooden pickup covers are a nice focal point / centerpiece on the guitar. Adding wooden knobs would kindof distract from that and "busy" it up a bit too much, IMO.


----------



## Miek (Jan 13, 2011)

You're going to need ultraman-sized hands to play that


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 13, 2011)

You win at life.That thing is just..fuck..holy saturday balls...damn!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 13, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I kinda think you should stick with the black knobs. As it is, the wooden pickup covers are a nice focal point / centerpiece on the guitar. Adding wooden knobs would kindof distract from that and "busy" it up a bit too much, IMO.


Yeah, I was kind of worried about that. Tom thought so too, so we're leaving them black. Good call.

@Ralphy, the pickups are Villex customs, and he requires a wood shell to place them in. I looked at Nordstrand too, but these have cool electronics so I went with them. Typically I don't like wood covers either, but I actually like these.
As for the string gauges I like a light feel, and I tried to get them as close to evenly increasing...
27.00000" A = O4P 
27.33152" E = 13.46# = .0085
27.66353" B = 12.96# = .011
27.99602" G = 13.55# = .014
28.32896" D = 13.44# = .020
28.66235" A = 15.11# = .028
28.99616" E = 15.66# = .038
29.33038" B = 15.19# = .050
29.66500" F#= 15.58# = .066
30.00000" C#= 15.80# = .090


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow that turned out fantastic


----------



## ivancic1al (Jan 13, 2011)

Holy wooden pickups covers Batman! That looks incredible!


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks great man! I'm curious to hear those Villex pickups.


----------



## TheWreck (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful Guitar! Looks awesome! 

Will we be able to hear this guitar once you have it?


----------



## vansinn (Jan 18, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> @Ralphy, the pickups are Villex customs, and he requires a wood shell to place them in. I looked at Nordstrand too, but these have cool electronics so I went with them. Typically I don't like wood covers either, but I actually like these.



Very lovely and classy instrument. I'm amazed how gorgeous those woods looks, threated like this 

On such a beaty, I hardly dare commenting this.. I assume the pups have displaced coils, in order for the poles to match the strings with the fanning.
As such, I would've made the cover ends perpendicular to the strings, and maybe slanted the bridge pup just a bit less, i.e. to the same angle as the neck pup, but that's of course purely personal prefs 



Hollowway said:


> As for the string gauges I like a light feel, and I tried to get them as close to evenly increasing...
> 27.00000" A = O4P
> 27.33152" E = 13.46# = .0085
> 27.66353" B = 12.96# = .011
> ...



What's the O4P gauge, 006?
Doesn't the B string feel a bit slinkier than the rest? I'd think a .0115 would fit better.
Also, does the D level-wise fit with the A?
Reason is that I often find a tension/feeling-wise correct D to lack a bit of gain relative to it's neighbours..


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 18, 2011)

vansinn said:


> I assume the pups have displaced coils, in order for the poles to match the strings with the fanning.
> As such, I would've made the cover ends perpendicular to the strings, and maybe slanted the bridge pup just a bit less, i.e. to the same angle as the neck pup, but that's of course purely personal prefs
> 
> What's the O4P gauge, 006?
> ...



Yes, good question about the pups. The coils are split so that the bass side is toward the bridge and the treble side is toward the neck. I didn't think about making the shell parallel to the strings, though. That might look cool. I do like how odd the fan looks on those, so it's a tough call for me. And with respect to the slanting, I was going to slant the pups even more, so the bass side was further skewed toward the bridge and the treble side was skewed toward the neck, just to keep the treble side warmer, given the scale length.

I'll run those string gauges you suggested through the string gauge tension calc, though, to see what the .0115 does. I don't think I checked that one.
Thanks for all the suggestions, though. I like those ideas!


----------

